# A Day with Timebandit



## Parson (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday I had the pleasure of watching Justin make a kitless pen. I knew I needed to see the process from beginning to end to get my head around it enough to give it a try.

What a pleasure it was to meet him and watch him work. Justin explained every little thing he was doing all throughout the day. We spent from 1:30 pm to about 7 pm together, which is what it took to make the pen below. Of course, it would have gone a lot faster if I wasn't asking him questions and he wasn't spending a lot of extra time explaining things to me.

Here are some pics I took. Probably should have taken a zillion pics and far more notes, but these are the only four I took. He's got a very nice shop setup, a massive selection of materials with which to work, and he's super-organized. His little rows of tools to keep them all in order and available below is ingenious... I shall have to make one of those myself when I get started.

Thank you Justin for your time and willingness to show me how you do what you do. You're quite the craftsman!


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL!!! Oh Man!!! What a mug shot!!!! Not my best picturebut you get the idea:biggrin::rotfl:

Parson it was a pleasure to met with you yesterday and to teach you how to do what i do. Your segmented pen was amazing and it was fun just to talk shop a little bit. If you need a refresher just let me know:tongue: I would be happy to have you again.:biggrin:


----------



## Parson (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh I'll need a refresher for sure! Yesterday was six hours of constantly drinking from a firehouse 

I got home so late that my wife was asleep, but this morning I regaled her with all I learned from you and all the new stuff I want to buy now to go kitless. Hahahaha!

-Randall

BTW, the pic of you is a little blurry. You're nice and sharp in person, and I happen to think that's a good shot of you!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 23, 2011)

Lucky guy. Wish I was closer!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd love a demo like that. I think I need to talk to Dad about us tackling some kitless work.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 23, 2011)

That must have been a fun day for sure! The pen came out very nice, but I must say, those blanks in the background sure are purdy if I say so myself :wink:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 23, 2011)

What a great day that would be, It's always fun watching someone who is quite accomplished in their craft..


----------



## el_d (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow.....That's pretty cool Justin.

Great job guys. Can't wait to see some of your work now Randall.


----------



## RogerH (Oct 24, 2011)

This a great site.  A lot of friendly, generous people, and you get to see pics of not only the finished work, but also some showing how the work is done/the shops of the craftsmen.  Thx for sharing-beautiful shop and pen !!


----------



## glycerine (Oct 24, 2011)

Next time I'm in Texas, ONE of you is going to have a visitor!!  Congrats to you on the personal private lesson and thank you Justin for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 24, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> That must have been a fun day for sure! The pen came out very nice, but I must say, those blanks in the background sure are purdy if I say so myself :wink:



LOL!! That was a money shot just for you Brooks, only i didnt take it, you just got lucky that they all happened to be sitting there:biggrin: Even the ones from the cast away box:biggrin:



bitshird said:


> What a great day that would be, It's always fun watching someone who is quite accomplished in their craft..



Thanks Ken! We had a great time:biggrin:



el_d said:


> Wow.....That's pretty cool Justin.
> 
> Great job guys. Can't wait to see some of your work now Randall.



Thanks Lupe! Maybe some day you could head into town:biggrin:



RogerH said:


> This a great site.  A lot of friendly, generous people, and you get to see pics of not only the finished work, but also some showing how the work is done/the shops of the craftsmen.  Thx for sharing-beautiful shop and pen !!



My pleasure! I wouldnt be where i am without this site. I knew nothing about pen making until i found this site. It was great to be able to give back:biggrin:



glycerine said:


> Next time I'm in Texas, ONE of you is going to have a visitor!!  Congrats to you on the personal private lesson and thank you Justin for sharing your knowledge.



LOL! I would be happy to have you Jeremy:biggrin: Just give me a heads up ahead of time:wink:


----------



## Parson (Oct 24, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> ...those blanks in the background sure are purdy if I say so myself :wink:



I was a-droolin' over those, but what I didn't take pix of is Justin's amazing collection of wood blanks.

I did buy some of his redwood burl blanks plus some burl of some sort that's in 1/4 inch slabs I'll use for segmenting.

My head is still spinning from all he showed me. I was attempting to recount all the steps and things and well, I know I've lost some of it already.

I did pitch the idea of going back out to Austin for a weekend and video taping Justin making a kitless pen from start to finish, editing it down, and posting it for everyone. I've got all the high def equipment and editing savvy to do this and I know it would be globally appreciated by many here.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 24, 2011)

Wish I could have been a fly on the wall for that one!

Thanks to both of you for sharing the pics!-


----------

